# Perma squint



## TeemoNation (Apr 21, 2019)

How to get perma squint


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 21, 2019)

close ur eyes a bit


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 21, 2019)

remove your eyes and you will never need to squint


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

jfl at people trying to squint all the time. You aren't going to look like Clint Eastwood - you're just going to look pissed off.


----------



## godsmistake (Apr 21, 2019)

it's super easy look in the mirror and contract you muscles so your sclera doesn't show hold for a day or two consciously and it becomes second nature.


----------



## TeemoNation (Apr 21, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> jfl at people trying to squint all the time. You aren't going to look like Clint Eastwood - you're just going to look pissed off.


i dont get it


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 21, 2019)

Use this technique to make eyes hooded copers


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

TeemoNation said:


> i dont get it







vs the average squintmaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 21, 2019)

I did it and my teacher was like “you look confused”


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I did it and my teacher was like “you look confused”



Yea, you basically need to already have god tier eye area if you want to walk around squinting all the time. Most people just look like they have shit vision or are confused and / or angry when they hold a squint, especially some of the aspies on here.


----------



## fobos (Apr 21, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> jfl at people trying to squint all the time. You aren't going to look like Clint Eastwood - you're just going to look pissed off.


Still better than cuck eyes


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

fobos said:


> Still better than cuck eyes



Looking pissed off is a great way to increase the likelihood of nobody even considering talking to you, cuck eyed or not. 
Some bluepilled shit that's actually true is that people want to be around people who look like they're happy, and at the very least not pissed off.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Lorsss (Apr 21, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Use this technique to make eyes hooded copers


it doesn't work if you don't have enought fat under the eyelid.
anyway the fat under the upper eyelid is really unsignificant compared to the shape of the orbital bone. It affects the eye shape, most of eyelid exposure and the canthal tilt


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 21, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> jfl at people trying to squint all the time. You aren't going to look like Clint Eastwood - you're just going to look pissed off.



No if you do it way too much or move your eyebrows youe going to look angry, but if you do it just enough to hide sclera its not noticable.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 21, 2019)

androidcel said:


>


fucking lold


----------



## fobos (Apr 21, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Looking pissed off is a great way to increase the likelihood of nobody even considering talking to you, cuck eyed or not.
> Some bluepilled shit that's actually true is that people want to be around people who look like they're happy, and at the very least not pissed off.


I always look angry even when not squinting


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

fobos said:


> I always look angry even when not squinting



Same lmfao, thing is I feel like if you naturally look angry, smiling even a little bit can look pretty good ngl


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 21, 2019)

The only way to do this and not look autistic is by lufting your lower lid slightly


----------



## Soalian (Dec 30, 2019)

The trick is to not being found out, like with shoe lifts and hair systems, I wish I was a natural but failing that I resorted to fraudmax til my looks definitely fail me (or until I don't care anymore, past my 50's)


----------

